# Sarasota, FL Need help with location!



## SarasotaShooter (Apr 19, 2009)

Hello Gang! I'm a Sarasota resident and the reason I'm posting this thread I looking for a wrecked or abandoned houses here locally to do some photography shooting. The older is the better! Please let me know if you know any of it, or you have any idea for locations. Thanks!


----------

